# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  پشتیبان گیری از SQL Server  ( دانلود کنین )

## alimanam

با عرض سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان

من برای گرفتن پشتیبان از پایگاه داده sql server و همچنین restore کردن اون یک فایل dll نوشتم که همین طور که تو تصویر می بینین کار کردن باهاش خیلی آسونه . همینطور که مشخصه فعلاً Demo !!! 

لطفاً ابتدا فایل dll رو دانلود کنین و در ادامه پروژه سمپل . بعد از دانلود فایل dll اون رو در پوشهdebug سمپل کپی کنین تا  درست اجرا بشه . ( *لطفاً فقط دانلود نکنین ! پیشنهاد و انتقاد هم بکنبن* ) 

یا علی

----------


## saadi2

با تشکر
سورس dll  رو هم  لطفا بزار

----------


## bashiry

بسیار عالی
هم پشتیبان خوب می گیره و هم بازیابی به درستی انجام میده
ولی برای تکاملش یه مورد کوچک دیدم
در موقع بازیابی مشکلی که وجود داره اینکه که کل دیتابیس ها رو دو بار توی کومبو باکس لود میکنه

عکس زیر:

----------


## m0rteza

سورس بزار عزیز

----------


## alimanam

> بسیار عالی
> هم پشتیبان خوب می گیره و هم بازیابی به درستی انجام میده
> ولی برای تکاملش یه مورد کوچک دیدم
> در موقع بازیابی مشکلی که وجود داره اینکه که کل دیتابیس ها رو دو بار توی کومبو باکس لود میکنه
> 
> عکس زیر:


دوست عزیز سلام

چشم به زودی اصلاحش می کنم ( به دلایل شغلی فعلاً busy  هستم . )

از دوستانی هم که دانلود کردن انتظار دارم هم واسه رفع هرچه بیشتر Debug های احتمالی وهم برای بهینه کردن فایل من و بقیه دوستان رو از نظرات و پیشنهادات خودشون بهرمند کنن . ( *البته به تجربه ثابت شده که کاربران این سایت بیشتر دنبال دانلود کد هستن تا کمک به بقیه !!!* )

----------


## Mohsen229266

با تشکر از کار خوبتون اگه کدشو هم بزارید خیلی خوب میشه

----------


## saadi2

شما سورسو بزار من فک کنم راه رفع این مشکلو می دونم

----------


## alimanam

دوست عزیز فعلاً به دلایلی نمی تونم سورس رو تو تاپبک بزارم ولی حتماً این کار رو می کنم .  یا علی

----------


## mina.net

سلام دوست عزیز کار شما قابل تحسین هست.

یک سوال
آیا از داده های که از مجوز ویندوز استفاده می کنند نمی شه پشتیبان گرفت؟

----------


## alimanam

> سلام دوست عزیز کار شما قابل تحسین هست.
> 
> یک سوال
> آیا از داده های که از مجوز ویندوز استفاده می کنند نمی شه پشتیبان گرفت؟


با عرض سلام

چرا نمیشه مگه با همین کنترل از داده های که از مجوز ویندز استفاده می کنن پشتیبان نگرفتین ؟

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

ورژن 2 همین کنترل آماده شد که ظاهرش یکم ویندوزی تره ! یکی دوتا امکانات جالب و مفید هم بهش اضافه کردم .
راستی دیگه پایگاه داده ها رو 2 بار لیست نمی کنه . از *اینجا* می تونین دانلود کنین .  یا علی

----------


## vahab2010

من از برنامتون استفاده كردم و خيلي هم خوشم اومد فقط يه مشكلي دارم وقتي از اين برنامه تو برنامه ي خودم استفاده ميكنم راحت از بانك پشتيبان ميگيره اما براي بازيابي ميگه بانك در حال حاضر در حال استفاده هستش بايد چي كار كنم؟

----------


## fakhravari

dos aziz age mishe be email kd ra ersal konid
ba sepas
fakhravary@gmail.com

----------


## ابراهیم1

با سلام 
ای برای پروژه های که با linq نوشته می شوند کار می کنند یا نه
   با تشکر

----------

